# Ne oppure preposizione articolata



## iiii_iiii

Si sa che nell'italiano c'è da specificarsi di cui si parla, e pertanto spesso coi quantificatori si ha da utilizzare il "ne" partitivo. Lessi che in questi casi l'era anche "necessario". Il "ne" sostituisce una frase cominciante colla preposizione "di" e si riferisce a una parte di un tutto. Pertanto una pluralità è già sottointesa nel suo uso,

Ad esempio: - "Hai visto una gatta?"
- "SÌ, ne ho vista una"

Nella risposta rimane il senso dell'articolo indeterminativo per dire "che si è vista una gatta fra tutte che esistono nel mondo" Il "ne" si riferisce a "di gatte". Cioè, "Sí, ne (di gatte) ho vista una". Tutto giusto finora?

Ma, mi domanda era, se invece di utilizzar il "ne', potrebbe io prendere il "uno" come soggetto partitivo e non sopprimere quella frase introdotta da "di". Ossia, è corretto dire "Sì, ho visto una delle gatte/di esse"? È la stessa cosa?

Faccio questa domando perché credo che ancora non ho visto ciò, che pure è cosí comune nello spagnolo in cui manca una tal particella come "ne"


----------



## Pietruzzo

iiii_iiii said:


> Ossia, è corretto dire "Sì, ho visto una delle gatte"? È la stessa cosa?



"Ho visto una delle gatte" si riferisce a una gatta che fa parte  di un gruppo specifico, conosciuto sia da chi parla che da chi ascolta.


----------



## Starless74

iiii_iiii said:


> è corretto dire "Sì, ho visto una delle gatte"? È la stessa cosa?


Salve,
È una frase corretta, ma non risponde alla stessa domanda:

- Hai visto passare una gatta? / una delle mie gatte?
- Sì ne ho vista una.

- Hai visto passare uno dei miei animali?
- Sì, ho visto una delle gatte.

[ risposta incrociata ]


----------



## Mary49

Non trovo preposizioni articolate, come da titolo


----------



## iiii_iiii

Starless74 said:


> Salve,
> È una frase corretta, ma non risponde alla stessa domanda:
> 
> - Hai visto passare una gatta? / una delle mie gatte?
> - Sì ne ho vista una.


Questo lo so, ma è il mio punto. Non posso vedere come né "Ne ho vista una" risponde a "Hai visto passare una gatta" di maniera diretta e senza invocare il senso di gruppo, ma sì a "una delle mie gatte".

Pietruzzo ha detto " si riferisce a una gatta che fa parte di un gruppo specifico" riferendosi alla frase " Ho visto una delle gatte ", però, questo proprio è il significato del "ne" partitivo, non? Non sarebbe lo stesso perciò, giacché qui si usa "ne" quale una particella partitiva? Perché si non è così, non so perché non ci si potrebbe considerarlo non come un partitivo, ma come una particella che semplicemente sta sostituendo l'articolo indeterminato al singolare.


----------



## Pietruzzo

iiii_iiii said:


> Pietruzzo ha detto " si riferisce a una gatta che fa parte di un gruppo specifico" riferendosi alla frase " Ho visto una delle gatte ",


Esattamente. "Una delle gatte" non può essere una gatta qualsiasi. Altrimenti diremmo semplicemente  "una gatta". Ma forse non riesco a capire bene cosa ci stai chiedendo. Se, come sembra, vuoi confrontare l'uso italiano con quello spagnolo forse dovresti porre una domanda nel forum "Italiano- Spagolo".


----------



## lorenzos

- "Hai visto passare una gatta?"
- "Sì, *ne* ho vista una nera". (di tutte le gatte di questo mondo ne ho vista una di colore nero)
- "Sì, ho visto una gatta nera che andava di là".
- "Sì, ho visto la gatta di Luisa".


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> "Hai visto passare una gatta?"
> - "Sì, *ne* ho vista una nera". (di tutte le gatte di questo mondo ne ho vista una di colore nero)


Non riesco ad afferrare perché si debba specificare di tutte le gatte di questo mondo?!
_Hai visto le mie gatte?_ (Gruppo specifico e ristretto).
_Sì, ne ho vista una, stava mangiando nel mio giardino. _


----------



## Starless74

Alcuni punti in ordine sparso per orientare meglio iiii_iiii (spero):
- "*ne*" con uso partitivo si usa indifferentemente sia in ambito *generale* ("tutte le gatte del mondo") che *specifico* ("le mie gatte", "le gatte di x", ecc.);
- in "una *delle* gatte", (_#2_) la preposizione articolata (titolo del thread) "*delle*" contiene in sé "*le*" articolo determinativo che indica esclusivamente un ambito specifico;
- in tutti gli esempi con il *partitivo*, "*una*" è un numerale, non articolo indeterminativo (_#5_);
- in: "ho visto una gatta / ho visto una gatta nera" (_#7_), invece, non c'è ambito di riferimento quindi non c'è il partitivo e "*una*" è articolo indeterminativo.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Non riesco ad afferrare perché si debba specificare di tutte le gatte di questo mondo?!


Non è che si debba specificare.  La risposta ''ne ho vista una'' (alla domanda ''hai visto una gatta?'') indica che quella che ho visto era una gatta non appartenente a un gruppo definito, bensì una tra tutte le gatte esistenti (nel mondo ). ''Di tutte le gatte del mondo'' è solo una spiegazione.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> ''Di tutte le gatte del mondo'' è solo una spiegazione.


Sì, certo, questo l'avevo capito.  Tuttavia il _ne_, come ha ben sottolineato Starless74, s'usa anche per riferirsi ad un gruppo/branco specifico. Ad ogni modo, non ho ben compreso la domanda iniziale e, ad essere sincero, neppure alcune delle risposte. Per tanto, mi ritiro in buon ordine.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Non riesco ad afferrare





Olaszinhok said:


> questo l'avevo capito


Forse sono io che non ti avevo capito... .


----------



## iiii_iiii

Starless74 said:


> Alcuni punti in ordine sparso per orientare meglio iiii_iiii (spero):
> - "*ne*" con uso partitivo si usa indifferentemente sia in ambito *generale* ("tutte le gatte del mondo") che *specifico* ("le mie gatte", "le gatte di x", ecc.);
> - in "una *delle* gatte", (_#2_) la preposizione articolata (titolo del thread) "*delle*" contiene in sé "*le*" articolo determinativo che indica esclusivamente un ambito specifico;
> - in tutti gli esempi con il *partitivo*, "*una*" è un numerale, non articolo indeterminativo (_#5_);
> - in: "ho visto una gatta / ho visto una gatta nera" (_#7_), invece, non c'è ambito di riferimento quindi non c'è il partitivo e "*una*" è articolo indeterminativo.


Ah, adesso l'ho capito meglio, credo io, e ringrazio te oltre a tutta la gente qui per avermi aiutato. Ho invero da chiedervi scusa. Non avevo potuto rispondere siccome le mie notificazioni non erano attivate e finisco di rendermene conto. Ciononostante ho un'ultima domanda per non dover aprir un altro filo e darvi fastidio haha.

Spero che sia qualcosa di rapido.


Ho visto scritto:  (1) "Hanno portato a Giulia un po’ di frutta" "Gliene hanno portato un po’"
Ma anche: (2) Hai offerto un po’ di quei dolci agli ospiti?  “Gliene ho offerti un po’”
E: (3) "Hai bevuto l`acqua?” “Ne ho bevuta un po’"

In tutti questi casi, "un poco" è il sostantivo che veramente rappresenta l'oggetto diretto, mentre nelle risposte il "ne" si potrebbe interpretare come complemento di specificazione. È giusto? Ero confuso su quanto riguarda gli stili di concordanze apparentemente contraddittori qui. Certo, in (1) la si fa con "un poco" oppure senza concordanza, mentre in (2) e in (3) la si fa con "dolci" e "acqua" rispettivamente. Tuttavia trovai una regola dicente: “_*Quando in posizione di complemento oggetto troviamo un SN di significato partitivo, l’accordo può mancare o può avvenire sia con l’antecedente di ne, sia con il SN in posizione di complemento oggetto (in quegli stili che ammettono l’accordo del participio passato con l’oggetto)."*_

Perciò, tutte le concordanze sopra sono corrette, e parimenti si potrebbe dire per (1) (di frutta) "Gliene hanno portata un po'"; per (2) (di dolci) "Gliene ho offerto un po'"; e per (3) (d'acqua) "Ne ho bevuto un po'".

È corretto? Molte grazie in anteprima


----------



## Olaszinhok

iiii_iiii said:


> (1) (di frutta) "Gliene hanno portata un po'"; per (2) (di dolci) "Gliene ho offerto un po'"; e per (3) (d'acqua) "Ne ho bevuto un po'".


Non proprio, attenzione all'accordo del participio passato:
(di dolci) "Gliene ho offer*ti* un po'
(d'acqua) "Ne ho bevu*ta* un po'".


----------



## bearded

iiii_iiii said:


> Tuttavia trovai una regola dicente...


meglio: tuttavia ho trovato una regola che dice...
Secondo me la regola che hai trovato è ineccepibile.  Entrambe le concordanze sono giuste, anzi, (diversamente da Olaszinhok) io personalmente preferisco la concordanza con po(co) in tutti e tre i casi: 1. glie ne hanno portato un po' (di frutta), 2. glie ne ho offerto un po' (di quei dolci), 3. ne ho bevuto un po' (di quell'acqua). Però Starless ha ragione: questo argomento meriterebbe un nuovo thread (non sono riuscito a trovarne uno già esistente - ma forse non ho cercato abbastanza).


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> glie ne ho offerto un po' (di quei dolci), 3. ne ho bevuto un po' (di quell'acqua


Ciao, Bearded.  Negli esempi in questione, trovo che  la scelta della mera concordanza grammaticale  del participio passato suoni piuttosto letteraria e oserei dire persino datata; la concordanza a senso è senz'altro più comune, a mio avviso.  Nell'italiano contemporaneo con il _ne_ l'accordo del participio passato è ormai la "regola": _ne ho bevuta un po' (d'acqua)_, _ne ho mangiati un po' (di dolci)_. Al mio orecchio, forse  troppo modernista in questo caso, il mancato accordo suona addirittura "stonato". Per non parlare della scrittura _glie ne_, ma questo può essere un tuo vezzo, che trovo persino simpatico. 

Per quanto concerne la scelta del passato prossimo _ho trovato _anziché _trovai, _nell'esempio in questione, mi trovi invece sostanzialmente d'accordo, non essendovi neppure un riferimento temporale, né un avverbio di tempo.
A mio avviso, sarebbe stato diverso, se la frase fosse stata scritta nel seguente modo:_ tempo fa trovai, una volta trovai, ecc._


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Olaszinhok
Grazie di aver chiarito il tuo - rispettabilissimo - punto di vista.  Vedi che io avevo scritto ''io personalmente...''.


----------

